# Warning: API Nitrate Test kit!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

A while back i dropped my nutrafin test kits because i hated the way the nitrate two bottle was, very hard to get consistent drops from it. So i switched to API. For a long time i thought i had a really high plant uptake for my nitrates and have been scaling my EI dosing off those readings. However the other day i decided to take a nitrate test (only have done this maybe 3 times from this kit before), and i once again got a zero reading. I thought it was strange to keep getting the same results. I read into the kit number to see if there was an issue with the batch, but no history of problems. What i did find buried was someone mentioning they really had to follow the instructions perfectly. So i mixed some kno3 with water to get the nitrate levels at 12 ppm, a level easy to read in the light via the colour chart. I got zero again, so looked online further, someone mentioned you really have to shake the reagent 2 very hard, and if its been sitting for a long time, bang it on the table.

So another test underway, i banged it hard on the table a few times, Shook the thing as hard as i could until my arm went numb. Finsihed the test and after 5 minutes a correct reading showed up. So i test my tank water, over 40 ppm im guessing by the colour, on all my tanks. This mixed with a rotting snail hidden in plants wiped out my colony of cherry shrimp that for the first time ever for me was multiplying well.

So a warning for API nitrate test users!

*SHAKE THE HELL OUT OF REAGENT 2, It settles very easily and will affect readings if you barely shake it. Everytime bang it on the table a few times.* If you've taken many tests from the kit and find your readings suddenly spike when you do this, throw out the kit, what you have done is concentrated the reagent in the bottle, so the readings are inaccurate either way


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I had the same problem, just thought my Reagent was out of date, ended up throwing it all out bought a new kit, shook and shook bottle 2 and good readings,I wonder if API is aware of this problem??


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Well it does say shake it vigorously...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Well it does say shake it vigorously...


Yeah it does but i have always just gave it a shake lol i will test tomorrow just with a shake and then with a super shake and c what do i get


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

That is why now I use the elos kit where the reagent from bottle two of the API kit is in power form and you just measure it out and use that


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe it says to shake it vigorously for a minute in the instruction booklet. I always smack mine against the counter. If you look at it while dropping there are small white particles suspended in it.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup going to have to shake it like you mean it I guess, Try it again I will


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the warning. I usually like API products, but I think I'll steer clear of that one because I'm not much of a shaker


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i decided to keep with this product because i hate the hagen nutrafin ones.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

This issue came up in the past as well. The instructions do state to shake for 1 minute I believe. That being said, I had the same experience. Something about guys and reading instructions, we are all guilty.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Believe me, a minute doesn't sound like a long time until you're shaking the gee whillikins out of that bottle. I've lost it a couple of times when it slipped out of my grip, but I figure it just adds to the "vigorous" part of the instructions...


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

this explains alot....i always shook it for a minute but never hard enough apparently.

thank you so much for posting this. glad my kit isnt the issue.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> This issue came up in the past as well. The instructions do state to shake for 1 minute I believe. That being said, I had the same experience. Something about guys and reading instructions, we are all guilty.


I had one before and I recall that the API test kit instructions were very precisely written, but almost to a fault. Each time they tell you to add drops, the sentence has the same phrase about keeping the bottle level to ensure accurate drops. Tell us once at the beginning, we can remember! They are very specific, but almost to the point where they are tedious to read. I think this may have worked against them...


----------

